# KBC No Cash Lodgements



## Niall-1980 (1 Mar 2019)

Hi Im thinking of switching my current account from Ptsb due to the new changes. KBC has the best offering for me as my wages would cover me for the 2,500 monthly electronic lodgement.
The only issue I have is from time to time I have cash of 600 or 700 that I need to lodge.
Is there a work around that I could operate for this.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2019)

Purchase a postal order from An Post and lodge the postal order into your KBC Extra Current Account. 

Alternatively, ask the person who is paying you in cash to pay you electronically.


----------



## Niall-1980 (1 Mar 2019)

CiaranT said:


> Purchase a postal order from An Post and lodge the postal order into your KBC Extra Current Account.
> 
> Alternatively, ask the person who is paying you in cash to pay you electronically.



Thanks for that Ciaran. What is the charge on a postal order?.


----------



## Lightning (1 Mar 2019)

http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/MainContent/Personal+Customers/Money+Matters/Money+Transfer/


----------



## Niall-1980 (1 Mar 2019)

CiaranT said:


> http://www.anpost.ie/AnPost/MainContent/Personal+Customers/Money+Matters/Money+Transfer/


Thanks


----------



## JohnJay (2 Mar 2019)

you could also open an account at your local credit union and lodge it there, then do an online transfer to your current account....


----------



## meepman (5 Mar 2019)

hi. this is of interest to me as planning on moving to kbc. 
my question is, what happens if you want to lodge a larger amount than €650 which is postal order max.
if i sold a car for say €5000 and it was bought with cash then how do i deposit it. i am sure you need an account with another bank to be able to purchase a bank draft.
i dont want more than 1 account as defeats purpose of trying to cut bank charges down.
regards


----------



## Lightning (5 Mar 2019)

You options seem to be a free EBS account or a credit union account or multiple postal orders.


----------



## Niall-1980 (5 Mar 2019)

meepman said:


> hi. this is of interest to me as planning on moving to kbc.
> my question is, what happens if you want to lodge a larger amount than €650 which is postal order max.
> if i sold a car for say €5000 and it was bought with cash then how do i deposit it. i am sure you need an account with another bank to be able to purchase a bank draft.
> i dont want more than 1 account as defeats purpose of trying to cut bank charges down.
> regards



I have a credit union account, so I intend to lodge cash to there and transfer across online.


----------



## Fire away (14 Mar 2019)

I'm sure most people have brother or sister who is PAYE worker and would be happy to lodge cash in their own bank account and transfer it into your kbc account then


----------



## Ryan (18 Sep 2020)

Sorry this is an old thread but in the same position, fed up with PTSB charges on everything. Do credit unctions allow online transfers?


----------



## elcato (18 Sep 2020)

Ryan said:


> Do credit unctions allow inline transfers?


Are you the policeman in 'Allo 'Allo ?


----------

